# Dynamics Processors (Compressors, Expanders, Limiters, Gates)



## fractile (Mar 15, 2009)

The link below is to a good outline of the basic technology and application of these devices all in one place, in a very clear, concise and complete form for anyone wanting a tutorial, refresher or some cool application tips.
http://www.rane.com/note155.html

This is a subset of Audio Signal Processing, which includes equalization and reverb effects...


















If anyone knows of an outline on reverb (time-domain effects) on the caliber of that RaneNote, let us know.

:fireworks1:


----------



## STMY (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanx!


----------



## maximumav (Mar 8, 2013)

http://audiogeekzine.com/2008/10/audio-effects-explained-series-part-2-reverb/


----------

